# show off your GIMP edits



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ok guys, i didnt no where else to put this but its not really a contest as there is not prizes or closing dates... but show off your GIMP edits. strictly GIMP edits only, nothing else!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here's some I did:


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

All my manips are done in gimp! You can look in my gallery for more. 

Oblivion by ~Storm-Skyrus on deviantART

Eyes Like The Ocean by ~Storm-Skyrus on deviantART

From Afar... by ~Storm-Skyrus on deviantART

Pick a Star... by ~Storm-Skyrus on deviantART

We Are by ~Storm-Skyrus on deviantART

These Small Hours Still Remain by ~Storm-Skyrus on deviantART

Storm-Skyrus's deviantART Gallery


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Some of mine are really dark and depressing, haha! They all came off my DA account, dakota-nova. The last one is one of the first ones I did.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Those are wonderful! The 2nd one looks so real!!


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks! I really like the first one you posted too.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Here's another one I did. It's called Chase You down, and inspired by Lady Gaga's Paparazzi:


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

MyLittleHunter said:


> All my manips are done in gimp! You can look in my gallery for more.
> 
> Oblivion by ~Storm-Skyrus on deviantART
> 
> ...


these are amazing!! please please tell how you did it!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

horseloverd2 said:


> Here's another one I did. It's called Chase You down, and inspired by Lady Gaga's Paparazzi:


dang it... your so good! it makes mw feel really bad at them now


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Marlea  I'm sure yours are fine, trust me I went through plenty of failed manipulations. In fact...










This is one of the first ones I did. Not very good. :/


----------



## Ebony2Rose (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Ah, never mind!(my computer is acting up)
You have all posted some great pictures though


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

horseloverd2 said:


> Thanks Marlea  I'm sure yours are fine, trust me I went through plenty of failed manipulations. In fact...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

oh-ow, thats your bad one?? thats not much worse then my good ones... here are some of my fave i have done.


i have done heaps but these are my best.... i know right... my best equal like only a bit better than the worst one :/


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

No those are great! Dont sell yourself short 

Just practise


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

I like them marlea!!! The vision is awesome, I'm especially in love with the cloud one!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I think they are all wonderful!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Dang, I haven't got GIMP, I have photoshop


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I had Gimp, but i now have Photoshop... All the edits i posted above are my old ones from when i had it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

oh shucks thanx guys  everyone is really good


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

My are just some ones that I use lyrics from songs. Songs are my inspiration. This song is called "my mind is on you"
this is crap, but I want to upload more..... I just made this today and had to finish it like in 10 minutes


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Kudos for all of you who use GIMP. I had corel paintshop pro for a while and loved it, then I lost it when my computer crashed and have had to stick with GIMP. Sorry to say I hate it. I can't ever figure out how to do anything. I'll try to find some work. I mostly did a little sketching in it, but Idk about manips.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I just thought of this one in my head. I like the background and the words just curse my horrible, shaky hand and the darn free select!and the horse!!LOL


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I dont really do manips but I do all of my drawings in GIMP. 

Heres one of my manips: 
Old by Heaven-At-Night-123 on deviantART

and a drawing:
Heaven-At-Night-123's deviantART Gallery


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I am working on more,


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

oh _wow_ guys. These are amazing. And fuadteagan...WOOW. That's foal looks so realistic, I thought it was a photograph for a moment xD

I've only been using gimp for about a month and a half now, but heres a few I've done.

here's one of the very first ones I did. Not very good xD


















one of my favorites


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

how do you get it so perfect??


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I personally spend a LOT of time cutting my pictures. I use a very small brush to erase, and blend the sharp edges when I'm done. It takes practice ^^


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ok, also how do you get mist etc and how do you draw using giimp, my pics look like a 2 year old did them (im not joking)


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

theres probably a better way, but what I did was I made a new layer, then drew a few large white dots onto the layer and began to bled them. After a while you can make them so thin that they're transparent, and then you shape it onto the horse's legs. It takes a while but its worth it xD


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

lol cool, also how do you put fog in etc


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I just told you


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

you did??


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

These are great! Makes me want to do a little editin'


----------

